# Not Enough Starter...



## Brillig (Nov 30, 2016)

I thought I used enough starter to get the job done, but it's been about ten days and the honey hasn't set...It's stored in the garage with temps no warmer than 65 degrees...Should its have set by now, and if so, what can I do to fix it...I'm worried that I messed up my math on the starter ratio...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sometimes it takes a while. I wouldnt hesitate to add more starter or use finished from the store as a starter.


----------

